# Blue Screen on Windows install



## BlackAbyss (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks in advance for any help.

System Specs:
AMD dual core 2.2 ghz
2 gig ram
2X 250 gig WD HD running in Raid
Nvidia 8800 GTX

Problem:

Couple days ago I had one of my HD burn out in my Raid. Causing the system to reboot itself and not stay running. Due to this I purchased 2X 250 gig Seagate SATA drives to replace the old ones. Also purchased a Windows XP home edition OEM DVD.

Changed out the old drives, entered the RAID utility to set the new drives up in RAID, inserted the Windows DVD, rebooted the system. System booted off the Windows DVD just fine, and windows files began to install for the setup. Got to the install menu asking if you want to install windows...repair windows...or exit. I chose install.

This brought up a window asking me to choose which partition to install windows too. Each selection slot listed No drive detected. At the bottom of the screen was the options to begin install, delete partition, or exit.

I chose begin install. System immediately went to a blue screen with the following:

Stop: 0x0000008E (0xc0000005, 0xF7419CAD, 0xF6FD47E4, 0x00000000)

setupdd.sys - Address F7419CAD base at F73ED000, DateStamp 48025277

I have tried this a couple times, sometimes the 
setupdd.sys - Address F7419CAD base at F73ED000, DateStamp 48025277
does not appear and only the 
Stop: 0x0000008E (0xc0000005, 0xF7419CAD, 0xF6FD47E4, 0x00000000)
line appears.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Black Abyss, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

*Please read this guide*...A Step-by-Step Installation Guide with explanations for each step of the installation.

In this guide you find there is a point at the beginning of the Windows Setup where you have to press the *F6* key to install third party RAID drivers...did you do this?

Have a good read and post back with the outcome of the installation.

Kind Regards,


----------



## BlackAbyss (Aug 14, 2008)

I attempted to load the 3rd party RAID drivers using the F6 key and I got the following message on the Window's set up screen:

Setup was unable to load support for the mass storage device you specified currently setup will load support for the following mass storage devices: None

To specify additional SCSI adapters, CD ROM drives or special disk controllers for use with Windows, including those for which you have a device support disk from a mass storage device manufacturer press S.

If you do not want to specify additional mass storage devices press ENTER.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Black Abyss,

It sounds as though you might have a couple of issues now.
Firstly, I apologise for being remiss and not reading the error message in your first post; however, lets see if we can get this sorted.

Please download *Memtest86+ *. (_Click the coloured link; its a freeware program too._)
You have a few choices for downloading; as an ISO image to create a bootable CD; a pre-compiled .exe for a USB stick, or a dos package for running off a floppy disc; it does not matter which one you choose, as they are all the same, but for different applications.

Now you need to run some exhaustive tests on your RAM; if you have, say, 2 sticks installed, remove one of them and run Memtest86+.
Each test has about 6 or 7 passes to go through, so you'll just have to be patient with these tasks.
Once the test is finished on the first stick, and there are no faults found; remove it and substitute the other one and run the test again.
If the same results occur with the second stick; replace both of them and run the test yet again, to see if there are compatibility issues with them.
In the event that you have 3 sticks of RAM installed; obviously an extra run with the third stick will have to be done.
All in all you will have to run the test on each individual stick; then again, with _all_ sticks installed.

Post back with the results of these tests.

Kind Regards,


----------



## BlackAbyss (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok i must be doing something wrong when i attempt to boot off the usp flash drive. I have downloaded the mem86+ to my flash drive. Placed it in the problem computer. entered the BIOS setup to make flash drives the first drive for the system to boot from, but keep getting the message:

No bootable device, insert boot disk adn press any key

I have tried doing this with the mem86+ file still in the zip folder and by copying the file out of the zip folder directly into the root area of the flash drive.

Appologize for all the problems. I know just enough about fixing my own comp to be dangerous...lol


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, that's not any problem at all BlackAbyss, :grin:

Sorry to say this, but I'm not too _au fait_ with USB Flash Drives, as there are so many different types available.

Can you please try and download the "ISO image to create a bootable CD"; then, burn the ISO image to a CD or DVD with a program such as Nero™?

(_You will need to use the *Create a bootable CD* facility in any burning program._)

Good Luck with it, and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm actually pretty anxious to find out the end of this story. Please fast forward! Is he gonna make it or is he not gonna make it?

By the way, for installing Windows XP on a SATA drive, don't you need a driver the the SATA controller? You'll either have to slipstream the driver in the Windows installation disk or have the driver on a floppy.


----------



## bellydaniel (Sep 7, 2008)

i have the same problem with this topic, the only different i using the UPMOST SATA RAID CARD from INITIO raid controler 2 setup my hd into raid 0 and everything fine unless after copying the file windows reboot and showing the blue screen, i try already using floopy and sliptstream my driver using nlite still stuck after boot with blue screen, any other ways than set the disk using raid configuration it's work fine on installation, any suggestion?
thanks.:sigh:


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

gabrezu said:


> I'm actually pretty anxious to find out the end of this story. Please fast forward! Is he gonna make it or is he not gonna make it?


Really! I'm trying to sort out a similar problem installing XP on a RAID 1 config and keep running into errors. I was hoping this thread would help.


----------



## Cathedral (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes you need to download the Drivers from the manufacturer site. This part can be a bit different dependnig on how the Manufacturer packages their drivers. In my case I download the driver and extract the drivers using WinRAR. I save them to a new directory. Copy them over to a Floppy (yes I still use floppy). Plug in the Floppy (if USB) When you get to the point press "s" it will show you a list of the storage controllers needed for the install to recognize the HDD. You may need to go through a few of the options. 

If absolutely do not have floppy, then you will need to slipstream a XP install disc.

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...d-disk-drives-during-windows-xp-installation/

Also, once you get past that you may/may not get a warning saying that "windows already has controllers for this device. Do you want to use the manufacturers controller or Windows?" (I know this will sound crazy) but in my case it only works when you say use the Windows controller. I don't know why it says it has them when it doesn't.


----------



## acoma10 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm getting the same message as blackabyss. I downloaded memtest for a usb to check the memory. It seems like its not working. I'm running windows vista. The problem is someone dropped a mic on the computer and thats when things went all to hell.

I tried reinstall windows vista and thats when I got the error code. Which helps out alot. When I try installing vista I get no devise detected but in bios it shows the HDD. The HDD was brought to best buy by the owner and they said the HDD is fine. I'm trying to fix this for a friend.

So what am I doing wrong?


----------



## acoma10 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm getting the same message as blackabyss. I downloaded memtest for a usb to check the memory. It seems like its not working. 


I figured it out and now running the memtest.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Please start a new topic in the Vista/Win 7 forum with your problem.

This topic is closed.

BG


----------

